# Johno's Easy Vap - Vaporizer



## johno

For those of you who have been unable to build your own band heater vaporizer I can offer the Easy Vap, which comes with operating instructions and 3 Mocap caps. Price $150 plus $15 shipping priority mail - USA. 







John Olivier, Lottsburg, VA 22511. Email [email protected]. Please note that there is an underscore between john and olivier and also there is a second i in olivier. john_olivier
For those who are not familiar with Johno's Easy Vap click on this youtube link and you will see the unit in operation. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ets5cCtFsb4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BlessedBeeApiarys

johno said:


> For those of you who have been unable to build your own band heater vaporizer I can offer the Easy Vap, which comes with operating instructions and 3 Mocap caps. Price $150 plus $15 shipping priority mail - USA.
> View attachment 44113
> 
> John Olivier, Lottsburg, VA 22511. Email [email protected]. Please note that there is an underscore between john and olivier and also there is a second i in olivier. john_olivier
> For those who are not familiar with Johno's Easy Vap click on this youtube link and you will see the unit in operation.


Are you still making these? I will send payment as soon as you let me know. Thank you, [email protected]
~kathleen conn


----------



## johno

BlessedBeeApiarys said:


> Are you still making these? I will send payment as soon as you let me know. Thank you, [email protected]
> ~kathleen conn


Hi Kathleen, yes I am still making vaporizers as fast as I can. However as I am behind in orders outstanding I have asked beekeepers to order in January 2021 when I hope to have caught up. Please email me at [email protected] and I can give you more information.


----------

